# Icd 10 uncomplicated twin delivery



## mkndevh@msn.com (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello! Am I understanding it correctly that primary dx code(s) for uncomplicated twin vaginal delivery should come from the O30.001-O30.093 range (anesthesia coding)? According to ICD 10 guideline for O80 is for full term vaginal "single" live not twin?!!  TIA!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Sep 6, 2017)

The ICD-10 codes for twin pregnancy are O30.001 through O30.099.


----------

